# How do you get such close-ups photos?



## stonedwoodsman (Apr 25, 2013)

High Group,

     I use an 'old school' Canon A-1, 35mm, FILM :holysheep:     camera, as I don't have a Digital camera.
  I can't afford a new Digital camera, I'm just a poor ole Pot Farmer..
I always take photos of my beautiful plants, when they flower.
All the photos that I see here, and in High Times mag, are all soooo very close-ups of a bud.
  Short of a microscope, just HOW can I 'get in there', and get so close?
I use a Canon 28-80mm zoom lense, w/macro capability, but even then, I can't get so close.
  So, what do I need?  (Those little srcew-in additive filters, 'close up kit', etc!

Help me out here folks!

420 to all &Thankx!

stonedwoodsman in CT   :icon_smile:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 25, 2013)

I am no help with an old 35mm.  However, digital cameras are cheaper than you might think.  And what is film and developing costing you?  I would also be scared to take film in to be developed that showed an illegal activity.  I live on an incredibly small amount of money also, but money-wise, a digital camera is going to be a huge savings over buying film and paying for developing.


----------



## key2life (Apr 25, 2013)

Your 28-80 zoom has "macro-focusing" capability, which is different than true macro.  It's probably a 1:4 or 1:5 - meaning if you take a picture of a coin, or a bud, it'll be 1/4th or 1/5 life size on the negative, then you have to blow it up, where you'll lose sharpness and it'll get grainy.  A true macro lens is 1:1, meaning the coin, or bud, is life sized on the negative, so it can be blown up to a large size without losing so much sharpness and resolution.

I agree with THG - She's right about the cost of buying and developing film - then you have to scan the prints, too.  I'm taking my pics with a hundred dollar digital point and shoot, and they come out great.   They all have a macro feature that allows very close focusing, and then you can blow them up, crop them, resize them, whatever you want in a freeware photo software program - I use Fast Stone (ha!) for no cost at all.  The new digital point and shoots have such a high megapixel count that you can achieve the same results as if you're using extremely high quality SLR or DLR lenses, and I got a bag of 'em.

Here's a couple of quick pics with the hundred dollar point and shoot.

You don't have to break the bank to get some sweet pics!

Good Luck, and happy shooting!

Peace,

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------

